# Knicks Vs Raptors



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

@








Knicks @ Raptors
MSG 7:00pm​



> The Toronto Raptors are wondering how they’re going to replace an All-Star big man who was the face of their franchise. The New York Knicks are curious how much better they’re going to be with one.
> 
> Shut out in its attempt to lure one of the NBA’s free agent megastars, New York still feels like it emerged a winner by adding Amare Stoudemire, who makes his Knicks debut Wednesday night at the Air Canada Centre against a Raptors team that could be facing a long rebuilding process after the departure of Chris Bosh(notes).


Lets go Knicks!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't wait to see how Amar'e plays in a Knicks uniform as I didn't watch the Knicks in the preseason. I'm predicting a Knicks win on the road.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

its that time.... lets go knicks...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Knicks off to a hot start, shooting 60% from the field.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Chandler is perfect for the 6th man role.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks up 40-24, so far so good.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Turiaf playing well; I love it. He's my favorite player on the Knicks.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mason needs to find his shot.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I jinxed it, 40-30 now lol


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Mason needs to find his shot.


He needs to find the bench....


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mason cant shoot or defend why is he in the rotation?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Mason cant shoot or defend why is he in the rotation?


No idea but we go into the half up by 4 when they were up by 16 at one point.

The biggest flaw I noticed so far is entry passes into the post. Those passes are ugly, and have led to several turnovers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Knicks bench has played well so far with 24 points.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Fields has been impressive in his first game.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Felton is playing a good game at point tonight.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks get the win tonight. Maybe not too pretty, but a win is a win.

Player of the game is Wilson Chandler. 22 pts on 10/18 shooting with 8 rebounds and good defense down the stretch.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Landry Fields is playing like a veteran of this game. 
I thought that fall on his back in the 2nd quarter wouldve took Fields out the game.
Felton is playing real decent
Chandler is scoring (need to pass more) 
Amare is beating up everybody (teammates and all) to score 
Douglas is Douglas 
Gallo still hanging out by the 3-ball line 
Walker & Mason is in another world 
Mozgov is benching it 
Turiaf is wondering why the coach didnt call a timeout after his nasty fall 

*Knick WIN* 

The Westbrook vs Rose and Durant vs Deng is the game to watch now


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Walker & Mason is in another world
> Mozgov is benching it
> Turiaf is wondering why the coach didnt call a timeout after his nasty fall


Lol great 3 lines.

Mason should be sitting his butt on the bench with 0 minutes a night lol.


----------

